# eifs vs traditional stucco



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

hi guys, i have been in the biz for many years in new york. around here stucco has not been very popular, as a result i have little product knowledge, i am currently designing and building my own home, and i want stucco, ill be doing stacked slate ledgestone veneer all around, about 42" up, then stone ledge, and transition to stucco. the QUESTION traditional cement or eifs? what i like about cement is its durability, i would like to be able to put a ladder, (with mits of coarse) on my house and not DENT it. however with heating costs, 2" of insulation is pretty attractive, are some eifs products stronger than others? are there different application techniqes? my design inspiration for this is frank lloyd wright, 24" soffits all around, 6 pitch, all hips, after building everyone homes for 25 or so years, i finally get to build my own , i am happy.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Check you local codes and requirements. In many areas, the EIFS system is not permitted as an exterior finsih on wood frame structures. At one time, the State of New York would not permit it on any stae building.

It has had a history of being fussy/critical because of the materials and it was applied by people that did not understand it, the proper preparation or when it should not be used. The high amount (60%) of windows not installed properly compound the problems. Traditional stucco is a far safer choice. Both systems require the correct flashing, details and other items, but traditional stucco is more forgiving if there is an error earlier on.

I make some money off the problems with the system and have several other friens that have put all their children through college because of the bad jobs. It is not to hard to hit moisture/mold in a home within 10 minutes if you have the equipment.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

finished a house last year just as you described.ledgestone wainscote and stucco above.stucco was 100% masonry.3/4 inches,colored finish.it turned out alright except when it is wet you can see hairline cracks.
the job i will be starting in the next week or so will be both masonry stucco and dryvit.i am going with 5/8 masonry stucco and the finish will be colored dryvit.
the material is costing more than i have figured in my budget,but i think in the long run it will cost less in labor.also it will not show the hairline cracks,and shouldnt need to be water sealed.and with the masonry backing it will be ridged enough to withstand alot of elements.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

gene,

I have installed EIFS for over 11 years, specifically Dryvit. If you are going to go that route I HIGHLY suggest sheathing the areas to be "stuccoed" with DensGlas rather than OSB or plywood. This is one area not to decide on a contractor by price. Make sure whoever installs it does so using proper drainage techniques. Despite popular belief its not something you learn how to do in 3 days. You need to consider things in the planning stages such as proper window flashings, kickout flashings, rooflines, etc. High impact mesh can be used to strengthen high traffic areas but it will never be as strong as traditional stucco. That being said if done properly you will have a nice looking house with some added R-value that can be easily repaired if needed. 

Your idea of ledgestone partway up the wall is a good one. I personally hate houses 100% EIFS. You will be saving yourself alot of headaches when you go to run the trimmer around the house!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

The material is good, it's all about the installation. Wrapping corners and ends. I see all the short cuts people take. 
I live in a small town. The big builders come in with their out of state crews. and throw up crap with the lowest bidder. Well so far I've seen 2 $50K plus repairs on homes from rot around windows and doors.
Houses less than 10 years old.

It's sooo stupid, I don't have time to explain the whole story. But I live in a VERY affluent part of CT. I deal with people with more $$$ than brains on a daily basis.

If the above homeowner had just dealt with a local builder. They may have paid more up front....but having the person that built your house living in the same small town...PRICELESS. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

my house, all eifs. stucco wrap paper, drainage tracks, properly flashed, backer rod & caulked all windows & doors.


----------



## Hammer Inc (Aug 8, 2008)

Beautiful house Plaza man!


Genecarp Frankjlin Stucco Supply in Franklin square offers a free Eifs class every month if you are interested so you can learn more about the product itself as well as the application. Give them a call speak to Anthony Riggi tell him his brother Chris had you call he will let you know when the class is... Best of luck! 516-358-5061 anyone who is interested are more then welcome also


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Not a fan of EIFS for residential.


----------



## JoeBudden (Oct 20, 2008)

EIFS is a great cladding, but you need Need NEED *NEED* to have it installed properly. Personally, I prefer stone around the bottom (atleast 3-4'), and architectural accents go a long way in increasing the aesthetics of a house - plazaman has some good decor (not in the colour of my choice however )


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 6, 2006)

For both systems to work it is all about the moisture barriers,flashing's and sealant joints.

Sill pans that exit the water to the exterior of the cladding is a must. imo


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

EIFS is much more technical and dependent upon perfection in application than three coat stucco. That alone is enough that I do no like it or recommend it other than for specific details and only with certified applicators and close inspection.


----------



## Michael Olding (Aug 5, 2008)

Natural sand stucco is by far the preferred material for discerning builders and tradesmen. 

To compare traditional stucco to plastic stucco is like comparing natural limestone to 'lick & stick' stone simulation cladding. 

One is real, the other isn't and you use the cheap stuff when you can't afford the real.

And I'll bet the 'real' will outlast the 'not so real' by decades if not centuries.

If you are worried about the flexual ability of your finish color coat then use a cement based stucco with fine aggregate, quality cement and a 40% solids milk bonding agent.


----------

